# what's your favourite club, and why?



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

But with a little difference... broken down into sections.

For me.

Woods. I'm happy with my driver & 5 wood but not the 3 wood. Hit 12 out of 14 fairways yesterday.

Long irons. Rarely use them. Prefer my Taylormade rescue - get out of jail club.

Mid irons. The trusty 6 iron.

Short irons. None of them seem to be shining much in the last 6 mths.

Putter. Love it, and wouldn't dream of swapping it.

My two best clubs; driver and putter at present.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

It has been too long since I played, but its my driver and 7 iron I'm hitting well. I'm unhappy with my putting/putter and my three wood other that that I love this ^%%&* game


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Im liking my driver and also this new fangled club called the 4/5 hybrid. What is this thing?:dunno: Its fun to hit though. Also like my putter. Didnt think I would when I got it. Its crazy looking, but it does a good job. IronsNot having much luck with them at present. Either hitting them fat or topping them.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhhmm I'm liking my new driver although I'm still not hitting it consistantly yet.

I like my 4 iron for punch shots out of the rough

My 5 iron would have to be my go to mid iron.

I was loving my 9 iron for my short game last round.

and I'm pretty happy with my putter.

All in all though my 5 iron would be my fav.


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

i really like hitting my new 3 hybrid nike, my 8 iron has been good to me, best by far is my vokey 56 degree wedge. it gets me a short putt everytime. my putter is not working well at all, im more accurate than ever with the irons but cant hit a putt. with a golf course in my backyard im going to really work on my game, as soon as the snow melts.


----------

